# [SOLVED] Ezsidmv



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Today, I noticed a DAT file (ezsidmv) in my program files . It has been there since March 4th. I don't know how I came by this file. I spent 3 hours on the Internet trying to find something about this file. Every entry pertaining to this file had to do with virus or malware. Yet, nowhere did it state that this file was actually a virus or malware. I ran a Malwarebyte scan on this file. It was negative. 

Can someone please tell me the purpose of this file, where it might have come from and if it is safe for me to keep it on my computer.

Thank you,

Doug


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Ezsidmv*

Hi -

The file itself seems to be harmless. If yours is a 56kb .dat file, it likely just holds a few characters worth of data. You can rename it to a .vir extension, and see if any application complains about it missing.

I've seen this file in some logs come into a machine at the same time as some Skype files. Do you have Skype, perhaps a version 3.8?


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Ezsidmv*

This was a 56kb file. Strangely enough, I had just uninstalled Skype shortly before I noticed this file. Since it may be associated with Skype, I will delete it as well. 

Thank you


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Ezsidmv*

Cheers, glad to help. Between my post and your last one, I installed an older version, 3.8-ish, of Skype on a test machine, and the file was created at around the same time as the Program Files folder.


----------

